# American Bully Standard



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

can someone give me some info on what the american bully standard is?....also a bit of history or anything that could help me learn about these dogs...
actually any info about american bullys would be awsome...

THANKS


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

About 18-20 yrs ago breeders decided to take the pit bull breed into a different direction... they crossed the pit bull and the Amstaff and that is how they got the first Ambully... but since then they have been crossing Bulldogs and Mastiffs in with the Bullies... They breed closer to the bulldog side then the terrier like some game dog breeders do... The Ambullies are just breed to be show dogs and the ideal family companion even though everyone I met if very protective of their homes so I think they are also breed to be guard dogs. Even mine are very protective....


The bully doesn't really have a standard they say they do but they don't lol check out the ABKC web site for the standard but it doesn't make sense... Because it says the weight range is like 50-120lbs(i think) but now they are "ambullies" that are like 140lbs. to me they are just mastiffs with like 2% pit in them lmao....

I have a bunch of bullies here are there stats:

Toby: red nosed Camelot.... 103lbs. 24" head 19" tall 5years

Bags: red nosed Camelot and Gaff 96lbs. 20" tall 24" head 2years

Baby Blue: blue nosed Gotti and Gaff 98lbs. 20" tall 25" head 3years

Jasmine: red and blue nosed crossed.... Gaff Camelot and Gotti... 71lbs. 21" tall 19-20" head 2 years....

I don't breed it's not my thing I just love my dogs


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I would just look up the AKC standard of the english bulldog. Thats what most resemble to me.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here you go.

The American Bully standard according to the United Canine Association:

The establishment of today's American Bully and the breed's early fundamental development began in the late 1980's via the efforts of
several dedicated breeders and their vision and goals of creating the ultimate family companion.

The American Bully breed evolved only through careful and selective breeding of various bull breeds in a program designed to place an emphasis on maintaining a loyal, devoted and steadfast temperament, while enhancing desired physical characteristics.

As a breed, the American Bully is celebrated for its exceptional loyalty and devotion to its family members. The ideal temperament of an American Bully is very stable, dedicated, confident and is that of an exceptional family companion. The ideal American Bully thrives on pleasing its owners, is highly intelligent, very trainable and capable of performing many tasks and posses diverse abilities. The modern American Bully can be seen today excelling in many areas in society.


Physically, the perfect American Bully is athletic, yet powerfully built.
The American Bully has a solid, well defined muscular frame that gives the impression of massive strength as well as athletic ability.
Males are characteristically stockier and heavier boned than females.


Their lifespan is between 10 and 14 years.



Breed Standard: American Bully

General Impression
The American Bully should give the impression of massive strength as well as athletic ability. A medium size dog with a exceptionally muscular and powerful body.


Head
The head is large and of medium length, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, short foreface and high set ears.

The head appears to have been chiseled, combining strength, elegance and character. Should give the impression of enormous power, but should not be disproportionate to the overall size of the body.

Fault : Head too small or disproportionate to the body.


Muzzle
Broad and of medium to medium short in length, tapers slightly from the head to the nose.


Jaws
The jaws are well defined, square and should have a razor sharp or chiseled appearance. Lips are close and even, some looseness in the jowls accepted, but not to be favored.


Bite
The American Bully has a complete set of large, evenly spaced, white teeth. The preferred bite is a scissor or even bite. A reverse scissor or slight undershot should be considered non preferred.

Fault : The badly undershot or overshot bite is a serious fault. Wry jaw is a disqualifying fault.


Nose
Nose all colors acceptable. The nose should be a solid color. Lacking pigment should be considered non preferred.

Fault : A nose lacking all pigment is a disqualifying fault.


Ears
Set high, natural or cropped. If natural, semi-prick or rose are preferred. Prick or flat, wide ears are non preferred.


Eyes
Round, wide apart, deeply set and of moderate size. Any color is acceptable. However, odd eyes (one dark, one blue or light) should be considered non preferred. Lacking pigment around the eyes is undesirable.


Neck
The neck should appear strong and muscular, clean in outline and gradually widening toward the shoulders. No looseness of skin. Medium to short in length.


Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.



Body
Moderately short in length. Slight rise from shoulders to rump, level back is just as acceptable.
Ribs should be well sprung (rounded) and the chest wide, broad and deep.

Fault : Too narrow in the chest.


Tail
The tail is undocked, of medium length, low set, tapering to a point and carried rather low. It should not curl much and may be likened to an old-fashioned pump handle.

Fault: A tail that is too long, badly curled or screwed.


Color
Any color or combination of colors is acceptable except merle.



Coat
The coat should be smooth, short, glossy and close to the skin.


Height
Males - 17 to 20 inches at the shoulder. Females - 17 to 19 inches at the shoulder.


Forequarters
Legs should straight, well boned and muscular. Set rather far apart, without looseness at the shoulders and showing no weakness at the pasterns. Bowing, turned out or turned in resulting in poor movement is to be discouraged and considered non-preferred.


Hindquarters
The hindquarters should be well muscled, hocks let down with stifles well bent with good angulation.
Legs should be parallel when viewed from behind, turning neither in nor out.


Feet
Round and the pasterns should be strong and tight.

Fault : Down in the pasterns or splayed feet.


Gait
Free, powerful and agile with little effort. Legs moving parallel when viewed from front or rear. The breed displays evident power and drive from the hind legs


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> As a breed, the American Bully is celebrated for its exceptional loyalty and devotion to its family members. The ideal temperament of an American Bully is very stable, dedicated, confident and is that of an exceptional family companion. The ideal American Bully thrives on pleasing its owners, is highly intelligent, very trainable and capable of performing many tasks and posses diverse abilities. The modern American Bully can be seen today excelling in many areas in society.


You sure about that?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Which aspect are you asking about?
I have 3 American Bullies on my yard and they fit that desciption very well.
A *well bred* Amercian Bully should have some athletic ability. Some to a greater degree than other depending on the structure obviously.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Or the standard according to ABKC, I was trying to find this one earlier.
Click on breeds and the American Bully
American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
It a little different from the UCA version but not by much.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Well I thought I made it clear what aspects....thriving on pleasing their owners? excelling in many areas?...It seems as if you are talking about the qualities of the APBT. I have bullies too but I would be hard pressed to call them "exceptionally loyal".


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Or the standard according to ABKC, I was trying to find this one earlier.
> Click on breeds and the American Bully
> American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
> It a little different from the UCA version but not by much.


The ABKC has their heads up their asses. They bit off the UKC standard and keep changing it to cater to the newest fads.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Really? I think mine are just as 'loyal' as an APBT. They haven't had to really prove it per se by protecting me from anything extreme, but they are great loving dogs. Also that is not *my* interpritation so I am not claiming that is my perception of the dogs that is the standard according to the UCA.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MADBood said:


> The ABKC has their heads up their asses. They bit off the UKC standard and keep changing it to cater to the newest fads.


Okay again not this is not just me spouting off this is what I think the bully is, they are standards from other clubs. I am just answering the questions the OP asked.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I was just clarifying what you asked me. I could make up my own breed standards and make a "registry" too. The ABKC doesn't title dogs so why should they be credited anymore than the APBR or the CKC?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

And I answered.
Bully arguements are ones I am beyond tired of having though so.... 

To the OP: Hope that answers your question!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I wasn't arguing...just trying to prove a point. Bullies that fit that standard are so far and few between. Any time you have 3 standards for the same breed (standard, XXL, pocket pit)..you cannot be a legitimate registry.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean like having Standard Poodles and Minuature? Or Bull Terriers? Or Schnauzers?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

exactly....designer breeds


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah, Curious cuz don't both AKC and UKC recognize. Standard and Minature Poodles, Bull Terriers and Giant, standard, and minature Schnauzers?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

But in the end standard to the bully world dont mean shit.... a lot of people love the "freaks" with major faults it's all hype when it comes down the the bully world... If a well known breeder posts up a bully with messed up fronts a kinked tail and no muzzle everyone is going to say "that's a bad ass dog!" it's all hype but at the end of a day the only way you can classify your dog as a bully is the bloodline.... because there is no standard they just say there is! Because they have 60lbs gotti dogs but then they have 115lb gotti dogs... It comes down to ped....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I understand they need be registered outside ADBA and UKC and the ABKC may one day be considered legitimate but until they can decide on a set standard for all these extreme strains...they will seem shady. This is only my opinion. I actually thought about registering my bullies with them but everytime I'd go to their site...they kept changing things. Who knows maybe my bullies will one day be ABKC registered. It wouldn't be as bad as having them registered as APBT under the UKC.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats pretty much what I go off of is Ped.
I could care less what the standards say honestly, I just answered the question posted!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I understand they need be registered outside ADBA and UKC and the ABKC may one day be considered legitimate but until they can decide on a set standard for all these extreme strains...they will seem shady. This is only my opinion. I actually thought about registering my bullies with them but everytime I'd go to their site...they kept changing things. Who knows maybe my bullies will one day be ABKC registered. It wouldn't be as bad as having them registered as APBT under the UKC.


Oh I agree with you on the Standard. Its going to take a long time for one to be set in place, but they will probably allow different sizes of the same breed like the other registries do with some breeds. I thought about registering with them as well, but I want to hold off until they become more established if ever.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Ah, Curious cuz don't both AKC and UKC recognize. Standard and Minature Poodles, Bull Terriers and Giant, standard, and minature Schnauzers?


I see your point. I think even entusiast of those breeds once thought that was a bunch of BS too. Changing the genetic traits, then changing the standards to accommodate them.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Oh I agree with you on the Standard. Its going to take a long time for one to be set in place, but they will probably allow different sizes of the same breed like the other registries do with some breeds. I thought about registering with them as well, but I want to hold off until they become more established if ever.


Me too. I don't like having my bullies sporting UKC papers either. I feel like I'm misrepresenting for something someone else did.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

All three of mine have UKC papers and will also have ABDA papers soon (for weight pull purposes) It all we have right now.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont know if this has been mentioned,but a rigid standard will put limits on extremes,and since the am bully is bred for extremes in aesthetic a standard that is to be adhered too would put limits on what the breeders strive for,jmo..
If there was a standard it should be,everything in extremes striving for desired freakish aesthetic..


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I was just clarifying what you asked me. I could make up my own breed standards and make a "registry" too. The ABKC doesn't title dogs so why should they be credited anymore than the APBR or the CKC?


They do have a points system that awards show titles.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Good point ARK, ABKC does actually title dogs and give points, you can CH an abkc dog for what its worth.


----------

